# Anyone used Wyndham certified exit service?



## best2002 (Dec 28, 2021)

Hello, we had been Wyndham members over 10 years, but the maintenance fee keeps going up. Our first year was $420, Last year was $620, this year is $770!!! I don't think it's money saving by keeping it. Anyone used their certified exit program to just get out of the timeshare? Any advice for me before I give them a call to initiate the process? Thank you in advance!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 28, 2021)

thousands of people....









						Sticky - Give back your unwanted wyndham Timeshare - Wyndham Ovations / Wyndham Cares / Certified Exit
					

Updated this 12/2020 - wyndham has renamed this program yet again, here is the current link:  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/help/certified-exit  Just wanted to put this in as a sticky after my experience today with deeding back 3 points intervals using the Ovation program, it...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 29, 2021)

@best2002, our story is in the thread Brian linked for you. We gave back our small Shell ownership. We found the process to be easy although not necessarily quick — I think it took four or five months for us to complete it, can’t remember, and I think it’s taking a bit longer now. We were happy to avoid the process of trying to sell it, since it wasn’t worth much if anything.


----------



## WynOwner54 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello. I hope it is okay to post on this thread. I am a long time owner and occasional reader of TUG. I signed up for an account today because I need some advice.

Anyway, I am Gold VIP owner with 700,000 points I bought directly from Wyndham. I also bought 4 contracts on eBay for a total of 800,000. So, I own a total of 1,500,000 points. I would like to give my resale contracts back to Wyndham through Certified Exit.

1. Can I do that?
2. What happens to my reservations during the exit process. Am I not allowed to use my account for the 6 months it may take to exit?
3. I understand I need to keep paying maintenance fees on the contracts during this process. Should I use all of my points first before going through the program?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 29, 2021)

WynOwner54 said:


> Hello. I hope it is okay to post on this thread. I am a long time owner and occasional reader of TUG. I signed up for an account today because I need some advice.
> 
> Anyway, I am Gold VIP owner with 700,000 points I bought directly from Wyndham. I also bought 4 contracts on eBay for a total of 800,000. So, I own a total of 1,500,000 points. I would like to give my resale contracts back to Wyndham through Certified Exit.
> 
> ...


You should call and talk to certified exit.  They can tell you whether they are taking back everything you own, and theblatest details on how everything works.  The phone conversation won't obligate you to do it.

Ive heard that the contracts they will take back are a moving target.  They may take everything you have this week, but not in six months.  They may decline contracts today that they will take in six months.


----------



## WynOwner54 (Dec 29, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> You should call and talk to certified exit.  They can tell you whether they are taking back everything you own, and theblatest details on how everything works.  The phone conversation won't obligate you to do it.
> 
> Ive heard that the contracts they will take back are a moving target.  They may take everything you have this week, but not in six months.  They may decline contracts today that they will take in six months.


Thank you.    I will do that.   I am always suspicious of Wyndham and like to be prepared before I call them.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 29, 2021)

WynOwner54 said:


> Thank you.    I will do that.   I am always suspicious of Wyndham and like to be prepared before I call them.


I get that, but they aren't sales people and they aren't gonna play games or work to deceive you, there is no incentive for them to do that.


----------



## WynOwner54 (Dec 29, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> I get that, but they aren't sales people and they aren't gonna play games or work to deceive you, there is no incentive for them to do that.


Thanks again.   That's good to know.


----------



## R1964 (Dec 29, 2021)

I was able to use the Ovations program to get my parents out of one of their Wyndam timeshare. It was quick, painless and didn't cost them anything.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Dec 29, 2021)

I signed up 9/21 to give back a Grand Desert resale contract.  It was my only resale contract and all 2022 resale points were available.  I was not concerned about them cancelling any reservations using Developer points since all resale points were available.  After signing up for CE, early 11/14, we ended up giving the contract to a friend that is familiar with Wyndham and dropping out of the CE process.  The new deed is with Wyndham, now, for transfer to new owner.  Again, since all 2022 resale points are available, I do not expect to see any developer reservations being cancelled.  This is the note they send you after accepting a contract into the CE program.  It's a bit intimidating, but, I was not concerned about cancellations then and am not concerned now.  Good Luck with your CE experience.


----------



## BCIRIS (Jan 18, 2022)

Does anyone know if using Certified Exit will impact your credit?  Since there is no loan and the paperwork actually says I'm transferring it back for $10 I wouldn't think so, but I will hang on to it longer and find another route if it is going to hurt my credit.


----------



## Skipper Scooby (Jan 18, 2022)

If you don't owe Wyndham any money on a loan with them, then turning the deed back to them shouldn't affect your credit at all.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 18, 2022)

BCIRIS said:


> Does anyone know if using Certified Exit will impact your credit?  Since there is no loan and the paperwork actually says I'm transferring it back for $10 I wouldn't think so, but I will hang on to it longer and find another route if it is going to hurt my credit.


We used Certified Exit to deed back our Shell ownership (Wyndham owns Shell), and there was no impact on our credit score. No money changed hands, it was simply paperwork involved in transferring ownership from us to them. Nothing to report to the credit bureaus at all! And I would think that if there were any impact, it would be positive, because we’re no longer responsible for paying the annual dues.


----------

